# Custom Otterbox cases - how?



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I have seen online people selling custom monogrammed otter box cases, I don't see them available on the otter box website, so are they printing on them themselves or anyone know how they are doing this?


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

anyone seen these before and might know how they do this?
not my picture just so curious!!


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

OMG i would love to know also. becuase the other cheap ones don't sell people want full coverage.
The only thing i can think of is to buy them black and then coat them your self


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

"Custom Design" Use Your Design design on OtterBox® Commuter Series® Case for iPhone 4 / 4S in Black

Monogrammed Otterbox Case for your iphone 4 and iphone 4S | LipstickShades.com


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks! didn't know about cover, but lipstick shades is where I got the picture, she charges the same amount, so she must be getting them done elsewhere for less.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Are there any 3d sublimation printers based in the US? The ones I've searched for are UK based.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

That looks like it has been done with a DTG printer.
These are the same printers that people print shirts with, but they are using a different type of ink.
I'm guessing these are not dye sub because the design is down in the beveled area around the hole for the apple symbol, 
the camera lens and down in the recessed Otter Box letters.


----------



## zzPrint (Nov 19, 2014)

We researched into this, and we were printing on OtterBox cases with a UV printer. We are closing our printing operation, and we're selling the printing. I'll post it in the classifieds soon.


----------

